
Joint Statement on Contact Tracing: Date 19th April 2020 - doener
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OQg2dxPu-x-RZzETlpV3lFa259Nrpk1J/view
======
daly
This is naive in the extreme.

Surely you can't believe that such a useful technology and data set would
"only be used for contact tracing of COVID19".

The data would only be used to "track a threat". What you consider a threat
differs considerably from what others consider a threat... but the data
collected is the same.

The data is sent over the internet. All internet traffic is recorded
somewhere. Search for the discussion of "thin thread" and the abuse
surrounding it.

Be careful what you wish for.

